# My fantasy story!



## x360rampagex (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, so I have been writing for a while, and after having everything fixed in my mind, I have decided to write out this story; I will not be writing in a book manner, but more as cliff notes. I will add info as I go along. I already have in my mind the main story and characters, I just need to write it out.

Basic story: 

The story starts in the fantasy world of Jovakk. With Rvekknah fleeing the sky city of Haven he flees to the surface of Jovakk. Rvekknah has been alerted to a purge that is going to go across the land, and the Orvek-sha (Eternal Mother), has ordered Rvekknah to flee to the underworld, in order to survive the purge.

The story picks up 200 years after those events with
Rvekknah leaving the underworld and retuning to the surface; upon his return, the surface is now a wasteland. Rvekknah must now find the source of the purge, and the fate of Orvek-sha and Haven.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe this is to be revealed throughout the story at some point...? What is the purge? Is it supernatural in nature! Man-made? Some other combination of events? A prophecied happening? Natural cycle of the planet? 

The reason why I ask is, why should the protagonist go looking for this cause of the purge. 200 years, considering any relation to earth time, is a long time! The relationship with the main character & the Eternal Mother, is?

By the way, I am interested...lead on young squire!


----------



## MFB (Dec 22, 2011)

One thing you will need to address, is that if the protagonist is a human, how has he survived 200 years+ on top of however old he was prior to said "purge"?


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 22, 2011)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Maybe this is to be revealed throughout the story at some point...? What is the purge? Is it supernatural in nature! Man-made? Some other combination of events? A prophecied happening? Natural cycle of the planet?
> 
> The reason why I ask is, why should the protagonist go looking for this cause of the purge. 200 years, considering any relation to earth time, is a long time! The relationship with the main character & the Eternal Mother, is?
> 
> By the way, I am interested...lead on young squire!



Right, well the Purge is a phenomenon that occures when all 8 keys are bought to the same place, I know this raises more questions, but I will get to that in time.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 22, 2011)

MFB said:


> One thing you will need to address, is that if the protagonist is a human, how has he survived 200 years+ on top of however old he was prior to said "purge"?



The protagonist is not infact human, although the species does take the likeness of humans. here is some info I've been working on:

Rvekknah is a Dragnov*

*Dragnov are an ancient race of warriors sworn to protect the Orvek#. They have a similar form to the Novah's(humans), however they have
Tougher skin and bones, and heal much quicker; they also have extremely fast reflexes, and are masters of combat. They are generally 
feared warriors who are honored whereever they go, due to their high position, and abilities. 

#Orvek meaning Eternal are the rulers of the planet and have been for millions of years, placed in their stature due to their great,
Wisdom and superier leadership skills. Although they are not battle oriented, they to have great battle stratagy, and so are
generally seen in devising plans for major military campaigns.

There is only one Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha at any one time and are appointed by the coucnil of Orvek's. The Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha 
Is based in Haven, the great sky city and the base of rulership over the entire planet. 

Appart from the Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha, the Orvek are secluded and stay in their ancient sanctum. 

The Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha's rule is reviewed after 1,000 years, and if the Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha wishes to, or their leadership,
has been put into question, they are then removed as Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha. 

The current Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha is appointed a personal guardian of the Dragnov, who generally is also appointed the leader of
Their army, however this is down to the Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha. The Orvek name of the Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha is only known to the
Their Dragnov warrior and their closest friends, it is considered the greatest honor to know the name of the Orvek-nah or Orvek-sha,
However, misuse or revealing their Orvek name is considered treason, and results in either execution or banishment to the underworld.

Orvek-nah (Eternal Father)
Orvek-sha (Eternal Mother)


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 22, 2011)

I cannot reveal to much about the purge at the moment but I will once I've finished writing another part of the story. The protagonist is/was the guardian of the then current Orvek-sha.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 23, 2011)

Anything to be revealed about the 8 keys? 8 different travels, to collect 8 different keys? If so, how are these antagonists related? Seems, because of the 2hundred year wait, there are 2 pre-quels? (1) the collection of the keys & (2) the time inbetween the purge and protagonists ascent.

Curious...? Haven was not affected by the purge? Are they aware of the potential of the collected keys, thereby the creation of Haven in the first place?...mmmm...very interesting!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 23, 2011)

.(double post).


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 23, 2011)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Anything to be revealed about the 8 keys? 8 different travels, to collect 8 different keys? If so, how are these antagonists related? Seems, because of the 2hundred year wait, there are 2 pre-quels? (1) the collection of the keys & (2) the time inbetween the purge and protagonists ascent.
> 
> Curious...? Haven was not affected by the purge? Are they aware of the potential of the collected keys, thereby the creation of Haven in the first place?...mmmm...very interesting!



You are correct, Haven was not effected by the purge. The keys doe involve 8 different travels. And no they don't know of the power of the keys, however the protagonist does find out. 

As for the purge itself, it was brought about by a Orvek intent on usurping the throne. However the protagonist does not know this to begin with. The protagonist was instructed by the eternal mother as to what to do(flee to the underworld, and hide there for 200 years), as she has faith that we will be able to stop what is coming.

As for the underworld, it is not infact full of the dead, but is a place under the surface of the planet, where all the banished are sent. But more on that later.


----------

